# Nautilus False Advertising



## BRH

So I ordered a Nautilus FWX 7/8 to go on the Sage Method 7WT that I am currently building. I am trying to go as light as possible for the whole setup, and 4.1 oz. made this reel the lightest in its class (3.75" reel). My normal go to would have been a Lamson Litespeed 3, but at more than half an ounce lighter, I thought I would give the Nautilus a shot. 

The reel came in this afternoon and I was pretty excited to open it up and put my hands on it. The reel appears to be well built and the tolerances look pretty tight. The drag seems REALLY weak... especially compared to the Lamson's, but not a big issue as it's only for a 7WT. 

Then I think to myself, you know, I think it would feel a little lighter for a 4.1 oz. reel. So just out of curiosity I pull out one of my scales and take a look...

5.01 oz.!

WOW!!... that's not just a little off... that's 22% higher than advertised!

It's got me a little ticked off that they would purposely mislead on specs like that. They know what the reel weighs, but they made a conscious decision to list a different number.

I had FTU order me a Nautilus NV Monster for my 12WT that is supposed to be here in 4 weeks, but I'm now re-considering. 

So heads up for those that are looking for the lightest setup... the FWX is NOT it!


----------



## Top_Dog

With backing and fly line? You've got me curious. I wouldn't normally care, but I'll check my FWX 7/8 tonight.


----------



## mikedeleon

Fly line and backing weigh a lot more than 1 oz. I would send it back if it really bugs you. 

Not to dog Nautlilus but I have heard about some quality issues in the past. This was coming from fly shop owners who would sell them only to have a higher number of them returned versus other reels.


----------



## BrandonFox

I don't have a scale around, or I'd weigh mine... but, my fwx has been just fine for me. 2 years in moderate to heavy salt use and it has never seen a rinse down. Still like new.


----------



## BRH

That weight is without backing or line. 

I spoke with a guy at Nautilus this morning and was told that pretty much everyone has a higher actual weight than advertised weight, and that it's standard practice in the industry. He claimed that they did it because Ross did it first with their Evolution LT. He also said that they no longer fully machine the steel plate in the clutch, and that makes it heavier than it used to. 

So to test the theory that it is standard practice, when I got home this afternoon I stripped all the line and backing off of a Lamson Litespeed Series IV #3. The advertised weight on this reel is 4.63 oz. I put it on the scale and.... 4.53 oz.! A full tenth of an ounce lighter. So much for the "everyone is doing it" argument.


----------



## Top_Dog

For what it's worth...loaded with SA Bonefish Quickshooter WF7F


http://imgur.com/He2ipHb


Not too shabby in my opinion. Now Nautilus posting lighter specs than what it really is..that's a different story.


----------



## Rob S

I was going to check yellowstones shootout, but their website is down. Weird. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## salty_waders

That's pretty shady saying that everyone lies, not to mention they are throwing the others under the bus at the same time. I used to have a Lamson and I loved it.


----------



## mikedeleon

That is such a bad answer from Nautilus. Some would say who cares about an ounce, but I get particular about certain things some would say not to worry about. I say they need to make it right on their specs.

I think certain companies like to treat the public like we are dumb. I wouldn't put up with it.

You make me want to strip the line off all my reels and see.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

In that price point stick with Tibor.

You know you're getting the best and in a pinch it can double as an anchor for your skiff.


----------



## Captain53

BRH said:


> That weight is without backing or line.
> 
> I spoke with a guy at Nautilus this morning and was told that pretty much everyone has a higher actual weight than advertised weight, and that it's standard practice in the industry. He claimed that they did it because Ross did it first with their Evolution LT. He also said that they no longer fully machine the steel plate in the clutch, and that makes it heavier than it used to.
> 
> So to test the theory that it is standard practice, when I got home this afternoon I stripped all the line and backing off of a Lamson Litespeed Series IV #3. The advertised weight on this reel is 4.63 oz. I put it on the scale and.... 4.53 oz.! A full tenth of an ounce lighter. So much for the "everyone is doing it" argument.


Been lurking a while but signed up recently and this is my 1st post. Life long fisherman (both salt and fresh) but about a 5 year veteran of fly fishing. Live in Central TX but most of my fishing now is inshore/flats saltwater.

Never owned a Nautilus but given that reply I probably never will. I have had wonderful results with Lamson both fresh and salt water. Had a user error problem with my first Lamson and wow, what great customer service they provided and in my book that is what seperates out the great products from the good products these days.


----------



## BRH

Rob S said:


> I was going to check yellowstones shootout, but their website is down. Weird. Anyone else having the same issue?


Yeah, it was down around the time I posted this originally. I've referenced the article numerous times, but for whatever brain-fart moment I didn't think to double check their tested weight before I pulled the trigger on the FWX. But their measured weight and mine is right in line with what Nautilus told me. I guess not fully machining the clutch added 0.1 oz.

I did enjoy the Yellowstone article, as I have all the ones they've done. But if you think they are giving a TRULY un-biased opinion, you are a fool. We all have our gear, and relationships with the people that have sold us that gear. The Yellowstone folks did a great job in measuring all the specs of the reels, but when it comes to performance you find the "grey area" quick. I appreciate their work, but I tend to view it as more of a "guide" than an "end all, be all".

Off topic, but I think their review of rods is the most biased of all. (One man's cast, "professional" or not, is different from the next)

I'll be the first to admit that I am biased. I've been using Lamson reels for a very long time. I have 7 of them on rods ranging from 2-10WT.

At any rate, I've sent back the FWX, and canceled the NV Monster order at FTU. For my 7WT I'm going back to my trusted Litespeed, and for the 12 I ordered the Galvan T-14 (overkill, I know, but I want a 5" reel)


----------



## caddis

I agree, they shouldn't be dogging on other manufacturers. However, MOST do what they're saying. Lamson is one of the few that doesn't.

I still think they have the best reels going and very good price points. The FWX is their bottom tier. Check out the new CFF-X2. A bit heavier but super strong super adjustable drag.


----------



## quattro

I've had 2 lamson "sealed" drags fail - replaced without question but frustrating. Now only running hatch fanatics in the salt.


----------



## RUFcaptain

Surprised to hear that about your Nautilus experience, you did the right thing to send it back. Never used tried a Galvan, but your gonna need a big reel for that 12 wt, for offshore a 13-14-15 size Hatch or similar.


----------



## Ish

*the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Uh, hey man, you lied.."

*knucklehead at nautilus*: " Uh, yeah, it's standard practice in this industry."

*the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Mmm, uhh..."

*knucklehead at nautilus: *"It's okay, all the cool kids are doing it. We lie because Ross lies. Everyone lies!!"

*the guy who weighs his fly reels: *"K, i'ma weigh muh Lamson..."

Wow. All the way around.


----------



## mikedeleon

Ish said:


> *the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Uh, hey man, you lied.."
> 
> *knucklehead at nautilus*: " Uh, yeah, it's standard practice in this industry."
> 
> *the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Mmm, uhh..."
> 
> *knucklehead at nautilus: *"It's okay, all the cool kids are doing it. We lie because Ross lies. Everyone lies!!"
> 
> *the guy who weighs his fly reels: *"K, i'ma weigh muh Lamson..."
> 
> Wow. All the way around.


Oh come on Ish, didn't you used to complain about how heavy your old tibors were versus Hatch reels?


----------



## BRH

Ish said:


> *the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Uh, hey man, you lied.."
> 
> *knucklehead at nautilus*: " Uh, yeah, it's standard practice in this industry."
> 
> *the guy who weighs his fly reels*: "Mmm, uhh..."
> 
> *knucklehead at nautilus: *"It's okay, all the cool kids are doing it. We lie because Ross lies. Everyone lies!!"
> 
> *the guy who weighs his fly reels: *"K, i'ma weigh muh Lamson..."
> 
> Wow. All the way around.


Wow is right!

Thanks for your input!

Do you have any further worthless insight you would like to contribute? I notice that seems to be your MO around here.


----------



## Rob S

BRH said:


> Yeah, it was down around the time I posted this originally. I've referenced the article numerous times, but for whatever brain-fart moment I didn't think to double check their tested weight before I pulled the trigger on the FWX. But their measured weight and mine is right in line with what Nautilus told me. I guess not fully machining the clutch added 0.1 oz.
> 
> I did enjoy the Yellowstone article, as I have all the ones they've done. But if you think they are giving a TRULY un-biased opinion, you are a fool. We all have our gear, and relationships with the people that have sold us that gear. The Yellowstone folks did a great job in measuring all the specs of the reels, but when it comes to performance you find the "grey area" quick. I appreciate their work, but I tend to view it as more of a "guide" than an "end all, be all".
> 
> Off topic, but I think their review of rods is the most biased of all. (One man's cast, "professional" or not, is different from the next)
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I am biased. I've been using Lamson reels for a very long time. I have 7 of them on rods ranging from 2-10WT.
> 
> At any rate, I've sent back the FWX, and canceled the NV Monster order at FTU. For my 7WT I'm going back to my trusted Litespeed, and for the 12 I ordered the Galvan T-14 (overkill, I know, but I want a 5" reel)


'

I agree with you about yellowstone. If you read the the "guides" thoughts about the rods, it just doesn't make sense on how some of them placed so high.


----------



## Unbound

*Yellowstone Anglers*

I'm not an expert fly fisherman so I love reading experts' opinions on these rods and reels, keeping in mind the whole time they are just that- opinions. They even go out of their way to stress that. I've learned a little more of what to look for in rods and reels through these reviews, including the issue of honest weights.

A couple things I've noticed is that while they obviously have bias, as we all do, they do not sell out to manufacturers wholesale. They will list some TFO products as winners and others as losers. Same for Loomis and Sage. Also, read the reviews by each of the testers and you'll see it reinforces the idea that every caster has a different style and therefore favor different rods.

Still, as you say, take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ish

mikedeleon said:


> Oh come on Ish, didn't you used to complain about how heavy your old tibors were versus Hatch reels?


uh, no.... i don't own a old tibor bonefish or tarpon anchor. the newer stuff from tibor and hatch is not heavy, and both are outstanding.


----------



## Ish

BRH said:


> Wow is right!
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Do you have any further worthless insight you would like to contribute? I notice that seems to be your MO around here.


yaw that's why i said "wow".

you're welcome, but um...no, i'm good. wouldn't want to twist your panties up anymore.

and yeah, everything i've put up is worthless.


----------



## Fishsurfer

I am not 100% sure but the weight of fly reels when divided into two categories; Heavy and Light, isn't going to make that much of a difference. The heavy reels are going to be heavy and the light reels are going to be light. The light reels are light, so does a few grams make a big difference? I can't see it. I have seen a lot of "light" reels that I personally would not buy because they just feel too cheap even though they cost more. Now if a manufacturer makes a reel model that does not weight the same as another identical reel model, then we have a problem. So I agree with the original claim about the manufacturer. You should not miss represent your product either by functions or the specific weight of the product. If I buy a reel due to the weight as stated in the manufacturers information then that's what I and anyone else should expect it to be. If doesn't then it must be defective in my opinion. Send it back.:headknock


----------



## BRH

Ish said:


> yaw that's why i said "wow".
> 
> you're welcome, but um...no, i'm good. wouldn't want to twist your panties up anymore.
> 
> and yeah, everything i've put up is worthless.


You prove my point exactly...


----------



## BRH

Well the T-14 came in before the weekend. The specs are spot on as advertised, and this thing is a beast. The reel feels solid and the drag should more than enough for big Tarpon and most blue water species. Got her loaded up with 600 yds of gel spun and the new Sharkwave Saltwater Titan in WF12F. Gonna turn those big toads over with ease!
Probably gonna pick up some intermediate for the next offshore trip as well.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Nice cork work on the grip. What blank did you use?


----------



## BRH

Thanks, it's a Sage SALT 1290.

Just finished it a couple of weeks ago. It's about as fast as they come, and shoots like a dream.


----------



## Ish

catch a big one then post up pictures here.


----------



## BRH

Ish said:


> catch a big one then post up pictures here.


 Yet again you prove my point.

There is no need to prove anything by posting pictures of a "big one"... especially to someone as childish as you.


----------



## Ish

yaw good point. no one likes seeing pictures of big fish or hearing a cool story about the experience.


----------



## BRH

Ish said:


> yaw good point. no one likes seeing pictures of big fish or hearing a cool story about the experience.


No, the REAL thing no one likes seeing is the nonsensical drivel that flows from your keyboard.


----------

